# Stahls’ Offers CAD-CUT® Silicone Dye-Block™ Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Now you can get the dye-blocking power of silicone without the mess and hassle of inks or screens. With Silicone Dye-Block heat transfer vinyl from Stahls’, simply cut and weed the graphic, and apply it with your heat press. 

You’ll have a design with excellent stretch and rebound that blocks dye migration, even on sublimated polyester. Applying at temperatures as low as 285 degrees F., Silicone Dye-Block is great for activewear and performance fabrics. 

It also can be applied to natural fibers and blends (302 degrees F). The 200-micron thick material comes on a frosted, nonpressure sensitive carrier and peels cold. CPSIA compliant, it features a silicone feel and a matte finish, and comes in seven colors. 

It is sold in a 20-inch wide roll in increments of 1 yard, 5 yards, 10 yards, 25 yards and 50 yards. To learn more and see a video of the product in action, go to https://goo.gl/beF8iW.
Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

